# Barnes T-EZ Bullet Test



## jungle (May 10, 2008)

I had problems with loading after fouling due to a variety of 209 primers (yes, I tried them all). With musket caps and American Pioneer I can shoot 15 to 20 shots without swabbing/cleaning so I was disappointed with the 209s.

So, I decided to try T-EZ 250 grain Barnes Blue Tipped Muzzleloader Bullets. The EZ stands for Easy to load. Even in fouled barrels. But tighter than Powerbelts....

Remington Mod 700 
Open sights
"Hood of the truck" at 60 yards (hurried 5 shots 50 minutes to dark)
2 sticks (100 grains) American Pioneer Powder
CCI 209 Muzzleloader primers
250 grain Barnes T-EZ Bullets
Final shot-outlyer bottom Center- was shot #5 with a platinum powerbelt just to see if it would group. 
Upper left called flyer (crushed my powder sticks..oops)
No cleaning after 2 foulers and 5 shots. I just kept stuffing the Barnes, good consistent ramming pressures.

[attachment=1:q4p63yej]0119002303.jpg[/attachment:q4p63yej]

Just to make sure I was not imagining things, I stuffed a 6th shot, a Barnes T-EZ down the tube and fired a parting shot while I could still see and center punched this clay pigeon-60 yards.

[attachment=0:q4p63yej]0115001720.jpg[/attachment:q4p63yej]

Not bad for a last minute quick test....cant wait to get those Barnes T-EZ's to the 100 yard range and on some hogs....

Love Pioneer powder...I was clean in 3 patches.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

And here I thought I was the only one playing with a smoke pole in January?
Guess not!

Looks like that's going to work great Jungle.


----------



## jungle (May 10, 2008)

Thanks Goof,

I wear glasses so am considering a scope for the thing now.....one of the folks recommended Sightron 1x. 

More testing and sighting in eh? Guess I might as well shoot some phone books while I am at it!


----------



## tshuntin (Jul 13, 2008)

I just wish they would make these for the .54 cal's. It seems like not too many people shoot .54's anymore, but we sure love them....


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

I'm with you on the 54 thing. I have written to Barnes and they responded that it would not be cost effective for them to make in 54 because of limited demand. Have you tried the powerbelt? They shoot very well out of my Renegade, but someone on this forum said the mushrooming and weight retention was sub par on deer. I've never shot a deer with one, only shot at the range to see if my rifle liked them or not. They were flat and very fast. Consistent in grouping as well.


----------

